

Secret Fears of the Super-Rich - NTH
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2011/04/secret-fears-of-the-super-rich/8419/

======
tokenadult
Publication date April 2011. Previous submission with more than 200 comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2364922>

